# My Grandchicks



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

We didn't make it over to the neighbor's this weekend but he sent me a picture of my Grandchicks...aren't they cute?


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I don't know why the heck that photo won't post correctly. I have re-done this three times and can't seem to get it to post unless it's upside down. Grrrrr. Just turn the computer over to get a good look at them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You got it right. They are really cute. I like the color. It's fun getting chicks. I need to cut down first. By attrition.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

how precious!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is like having the human grandkids, you can enjoy them but send them home for the parents to deal with.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love the grandchicks!I always try to figure out who the parents are but am usually unsuccessful.This year I know that Jr. fathered Vern cuz they have matching unmatched waddles.They have a crinkled side and a normal side and the sides match and their coloring also match.Vern is a miniature Jr..


----------

